# Juice buckets down south



## Rodnboro (Mar 1, 2016)

I want to do a couple of Chilian juice buckets this year but can't locate a supplier anywhere close. Does anyone know of an outlet to purchase from in Georgia. M & M said they freeze the fresh juice and ship Fedex, but I want to keep the costs down. There was a place in Atlanta last year, but they were charging around $125 and gave a 3 day window for pick up.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 1, 2016)

Only one I know of is Noni Bacca in Wilmington, NC

Same deal, pretty expensive and a very short notice to pick up.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 1, 2016)

Rodnboro said:


> I want to do a couple of Chilian juice buckets this year but can't locate a supplier anywhere close. Does anyone know of an outlet to purchase from in Georgia. M & M said they freeze the fresh juice and ship Fedex, but I want to keep the costs down. There was a place in Atlanta last year, but they were charging around $125 and gave a 3 day window for pick up.



Live in south Louisiana and face a similar challenge that you do, but I'm even further away from the places that require pickup.

Since I desire to make wine from grapes (not just juice), the best option found so far is M & M. Sourcing from them for the first time this spring, but have gotten very good feedback from the folks on the forum. 

The list of available Chileans isn't out just yet, but I hope to be getting at least Cab, a Zinfandel, and maybe one other. You purchase the grapes from them, they destem and crush into 5 gallon buckets, freeze and ship directly to you. Probably going to get two pails of each which will yield over 6 gallons of each wine, so there will be some leftovers for topping up, etc.. They also test and include the Ph, TA and Brix of the whole batch. Pretty sure there are variations between their tests and your actual must, but I'll be doing my own testing anyway.


----------



## ColemanM (Mar 2, 2016)

I ordered some fall grapes from them last year. They said they would freeze them then send them out. Kept calling them and they told me they were "taking care of the fresh grape customers now". Waited and waited. Finally called them and they told me they don't have the grapes I paid for but how about a different varietal. Won't be dealing with them again.


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 3, 2016)

Check with Pardo Wine Grapes in Tampa. I picked up some fresh chile juice in Atlanta last year. They delivered to the Farmers Market and also Monroe Geogia.

http://www.pardowinegrapes.com/


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 3, 2016)

You can get it in Lake City Florida also.


----------



## Tnuscan (Mar 17, 2016)

olusteebus said:


> You can get it in Lake City Florida also.



I find is sadly humorous I can get Chilean Grapes 10 to 11 hours south or north of me, but nowhere within a couple hours drive in Tennessee.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 18, 2016)

I wonder if you guys could form a group and place a single order. You could set a central location and rent a truck to haul your grapes there. 

@ColemanM, How much was your order. If you ordered just a hundred pounds or so, they will simply not care. But, if you were a member of a group that places a much larger order, they will care. If the group's order is big enough, you might even be able to arrange a discounted price..

Just thinking.....


----------



## Rodnboro (Mar 18, 2016)

I just ordered a couple of buckets to be picked up in Jacksonville. It's a 3 hour drive which I don't mind, but my worry is the 2 or 3 day pickup window. Jacksonville is my fastest pick up location.


----------



## Rodnboro (Mar 18, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I wonder if you guys could form a group and place a single order. You could set a central location and rent a truck to haul your grapes there.
> 
> @ColemanM, How much was your order. If you ordered just a hundred pounds or so, they will simply not care. But, if you were a member of a group that places a much larger order, they will care. If the group's order is big enough, you might even be able to arrange a discounted price..
> 
> Just thinking.....




I really like this idea, but I've already ordered a couple of buckets.


----------



## Tnuscan (Mar 18, 2016)

Rodnboro said:


> I just ordered a couple of buckets to be picked up in Jacksonville. It's a 3 hour drive which I don't mind, but my worry is the 2 or 3 day pickup window. Jacksonville is my fastest pick up location.



Is this in Florida? What is price per bucket?


----------



## Winenoob66 (Mar 19, 2016)

DoctorCAD said:


> Only one I know of is Noni Bacca in Wilmington, NC
> 
> Same deal, pretty expensive and a very short notice to pick up.



OK it's sad this place is only like a 15 minute drive for me and I didn't know I could order juice from them.


----------



## FTC Wines (Mar 19, 2016)

We are getting 3 buckets from Pardo Grapes in Tampa, $61 a bucket. They have 6-7 pickup locations throughout Fl for $3 a bucket more. They distribute buckets by teaming up with Sunnyland Dairy, neat setup. You get an exact pickup date for the buckets. Roy


----------



## Rodnboro (Mar 20, 2016)

Tnuscan said:


> Is this in Florida? What is price per bucket?




Roy answered your question, but yes they are based in Tampa and ship to several other satellite locations in Florida. The buckets are around $60 ea.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Mar 20, 2016)

Does anybody know where to get any chilean buckets in Dallas, TX ?


----------



## jswordy (May 1, 2017)

Rodnboro said:


> I really like this idea, but I've already ordered a couple of buckets.



I would be in on this, too. I am trying to work with a brew store in Huntsville, AL, to set up an ordering system to get buckets. It's just nuts down here - everything is about beer.


----------



## Ron0126 (May 12, 2017)

I'm in Birmingham so if you get something working in Huntsville, let us know.


----------



## AkTom (May 12, 2017)

You guys kill me. You should try living in Alaska. Shipping is frequently more than the product. I would love to be able to drive and get what I wanted. Hopefully next year I'll be moving to Washington state.


----------

